# New Guy From SE Michigan



## Duff_Man (Apr 23, 2010)

Researching a new bow primarily for whitetail hunting and some recreational 3D shoots at the club just for fun... 

Is a Hoyt Vantage X8 a good hunting bow, or is it more of a target shooter?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome to AT
You can hunt with almost any bow..I hunt with a Pro Elite


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

Wwlocme to AT, where at in MI are you?


----------



## Duff_Man (Apr 23, 2010)

Grosse Ile - although I do most of my bowhunting in OH.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome from another Michigander!!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome from Newport mi and Oh have really nice deer any adult bow will kill a deer. O yeah I forgot Grosse Ile have some of the largest deer in MI why not hunt there? Just kidding I know you can't hunt deer on that Island I only live a few miles from you. but you do have giant deer on there!!!!!!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Duff Man. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## B.C.B. Outdoors (Jul 18, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Welcome to Archerytalk


----------



## Spider39 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello 
Welcome to the forum from Mississippi.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)




----------

